
They Killed ‘Star Wars,’ and Why It Matters - sebastianconcpt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q3xQdfcoOQ
======
ksaj
I'm definitely looking forward to the "Why It Doesn't Matter" episode.
Although it wouldn't be as intensely frenetic.

